# New here, Brazilian living in the US.



## serdeluz (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
  I'm Kay, I'm originally from Brazil, but I've been living in the US for the past 6 years and I'm a makeup, cosmetics, hair things, shoe,music & chocolate addict.
  I'm so excited to have found this forum!


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi. KAY  WELCOME.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Kay! Welcome! Where in the Us are you?


----------



## serdeluz (Feb 6, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hi Kay! Welcome! Where in the Us are you?


  Thank you! I'm in Arlington,TX!


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 6, 2014)

serdeluz said:


> Thank you! I'm in Arlington,TX!


  nice! i hear its pretty nice down in texas! im from colombia and in new york city and as everyone here: a fellow makeup addict!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 6, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra, Kay!


----------



## LdMD (Feb 6, 2014)

​ Você vai adorar o fórum @serdeluz! Seja muito bem-vinda!!!​ ​ ​


----------



## serdeluz (Feb 9, 2014)

LdMD said:


> ​ Você vai adorar o fórum @serdeluz! Seja muito bem-vinda!!!​ ​ ​


  Obrigada!


----------



## gexton71 (Feb 18, 2014)




----------

